
For how long has as Facebook been hijacking the back-button? - CHsurfer
When I followed this link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;nick.moore.7140&#x2F;posts&#x2F;3600186133211 from another HN post, I noticed that the back-button was not active, as if I typed the URL directly, or opened the page in another tab. This was on Firefox.  Is this new. I don&#x27;t visit FB that often, so I may just not have noticed it.  Is everyone all right with this?  I&#x27;m not.
======
0xBE5A
Do you have the Facebook Container extension activated in Firefox? It
automatically opens all fb links in a new session as if you opened a new tab,
so the back button won't work. You might be able to get back to the previous
page by re-opening it with ctrl+shift+t.

------
sidhantgandhi
Being able to hijack the back button like that would be either a browser bug,
or feature like 0xBE5A describes.

